# Stamattina sono caduto dal letto



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2019)

Ieri sera ho dormito dall'amante essendo via per lavoro, e stamane appena sveglio, son caduto giù pestando anche una craniata sul comodino.
Devo chiederle di mettere le sponde come i letti dacubito.
Sto tornando bambino, la prossima sarà la pipì a letto.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Sexyssimo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (10 Dicembre 2019)

Lei se n'è accorta o hai fatto finta di nulla bestemmiando interiormente?
Per quanto riguarda il letto bagnato, puoi sempre scaricare la colpa su di lei.
Anzi, ne approfitti per vantarti degli effetti orgasmici che le avresti provocato


----------



## abebe (10 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho dormito dall'amante essendo via per lavoro, e stamane appena sveglio, son caduto giù pestando anche una craniata sul comodino.


Se sei caduto prono, spero ti fosse calata l'erezione mattutina, altrimenti avresti dato un nuovo significato all'espressione "rompersi il cazzo"



> Devo chiederle di mettere le sponde come i letti dacubito.
> Sto tornando bambino, la prossima sarà la pipì a letto.


Ehhhh con l'età, la prostata chiama...


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Se sei caduto prono, spero ti fosse calata l'erezione mattutina, altrimenti avresti dato un nuovo significato all'espressione "rompersi il cazzo"
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhhh con l'età, la prostata chiama...


Ma scherzi? Avrà bucato il pavimento


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho dormito dall'amante essendo via per lavoro, e stamane appena sveglio, son caduto giù pestando anche una craniata sul comodino.
> Devo chiederle di mettere le sponde come i letti dacubito.
> Sto tornando bambino, la prossima sarà la pipì a letto.


pannolone e ti sei tolto il pensiero


----------



## Martes (10 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho dormito dall'amante essendo via per lavoro, e stamane appena sveglio, son caduto giù pestando anche una craniata sul comodino.
> Devo chiederle di mettere le sponde come i letti dacubito.
> Sto tornando bambino, la prossima sarà la pipì a letto.


Motivo di aver voluto condividere qui questo incidente? (Se c'è...)


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Motivo di aver voluto condividere qui questo incidente? (Se c'è...)


Che non dorme su un letto a castello


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che non dorme su un letto a castello


E ha almeno la testa più dura del comodino


----------



## patroclo (10 Dicembre 2019)

....a voi la scelta


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E ha almeno la testa più dura del comodino


Ma avrà il bernoccolo ?


----------



## abebe (10 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma avrà il bernoccolo ?


Sì, al cazzo, così è più lungo e più duro.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma avrà il bernoccolo ?


Credo che possa dipendere dalla impiallicciatura


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2019)

No no...nessun bernoccolo, ora siamo a vedere a San Siro a vedere la disfatta...e poi riparte. Condivido con voi perché come detto all'inizio mi piacete...non si nota?


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no...nessun bernoccolo, ora siamo a vedere a San Siro a vedere la disfatta...e poi riparte. Condivido con voi perché come detto all'inizio mi piacete...non si nota?


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)

Da quando a villarzilla lasciano il wifi fino dopo le 22?


----------

